# Please critique this mare: Pirates Kheyara Bey



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Another horse I found online for sale, I'm interesting in purchasing her. The owner states in the ad that she is already SCID/CA clear! I LOVE her lines personally, but I'm interested in what a more experienced eye thinks!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty ! do you have a head shot ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she is back at the knee and a bit camped out behind. I am not used to making a confor critique from that stretched stance, though.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely back at the knee. This can mean that she may be pre-disposed to tendon injury.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She's not standing properly, ask for pictures from the pasture. Doesn't look like she is trimmed properly either so that can make a difference in her stance. Get some head shots, she looks part mule in that photo and she may have an overbite, but again its probly the way he has her standing and holding her head. 
I still think she is pretty.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to see her standing square, not parked out like that. I know breeders/sellers do that to make the topline look flatter, but I'd rather see her in a natural stance.

Definitely looks to be back at the knee, but she has a lovely shoulder, nice length of neck, and a big, soft eye.

She doesn't have an extreme jibbah, which I find very attractive. I don't like the mutant seahorse look.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the stance is making her look back at the knee. She looks like she's being asked to back a little to do the single step with the rear. It just looks like she's leaning back and not like she naturally stands like that. I think she's pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a snort video of her from youtube, though they didn't have a very good camera and it kinda looks blurry...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like that her shoulder/hip/pastern angles match. She is a little weaker in the hind end than I prefer, but it fits the horse. 

I think that the super wonky way her front feet are trimmed are pulling her feet to strange angles which is contributing to the look of being back at the knee. I would PPE definitely. The way her feet are angled is pulling her tendons pretty severely.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She looks to be really back at the knee on the photo and maybe rather long in the pastern
Is she broke? What do you want to do with her?


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Well she was leased out as an option.....don't know what to do now but keep looking. 
Thanks to everybody for your help...


----------

